

CutSpel: english spelling reform in your browser - monort
http://www.cutspel.com/

======
danieltillett
Author here. Good to see someone here notice this. If you have any questions
about CutSpel ask away.

~~~
gus_massa
Previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8158579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8158579)
(7 points, 6 days ago, 2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8099348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8099348)
(2 points, 18 days ago, 1 comment)

